# The Camera Corner



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 29, 2007)

So what's on the menu this Thursday? Have you used up all the Turkey and Pumpkin?

I'm fixing meatloaf I think.... I never did make one last week LOL! 

Today I SHOULD be cleaning house and shopping. Instead I am sitting here in my pj's being lazy! My knee is bugging me (think I need to have it checked!) and my whole family is fighting off a cold.

Maybe chicken soup is a better idea for dinner... onder:


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 29, 2007)

I think sometimes we all just need a lazy day, just to unwind. 

I be at work, so that's pretty much what I'llbe doing for the balance of the day. Then when I go home this evening it'll probably be (if I can force myself): do dishes, another load of laundry, make dinner, appease animals who try to convince me they are poor and neglected, clean up a bit, sit and watch ER, have a bath. (Not all in that order, or there will be a furry critter uprising.)

No turkey leftovers for me, as Thanksgiving was a while back here, and I don't eat meat anyway. Probably will be some steamed veggies for dinner...

I hope your knee is feeling better soon, Bo B!


----------



## pamnock (Nov 29, 2007)

I need one of the "unwind" days!!!

My daughter has been sick and I woke up this morning with a headache.

No one felt like doing school, but we struggled through.

Matthew'scockatiel, Suzy Q,has demanded attention the entire day. She's realized her unfertile eggs aren't going to hatch and has given up on her nest. She wants me tohold and cuddle herand she cries incessantly when we put her back in the cage.I can't leave her out without supervision because of the cat and dog. She's driving me crazy.

I'm going to try to get out and go biking today. We're a few days into deer hunting season, so I have to stay off the wooded trails and stick to the road. Mountain biking isn't much fun on the road 

The turkey is gone - not sure what I'll make for dinner.

I just want to go to sleep . . .

Pam


----------



## JimD (Nov 29, 2007)

I still don't feel very good.:imsick:
I even opted out of watching Ghost Hunters last night so I could get to bed early.

Last night we had my favorite broiled boneless chicken tenders marinated in Italian dressing....mmmmm.

Not sure what's on the menu for tonight.
We've got a little turkey left, but mostly everything is gone now.

Had another bonding session with Brindle & Benji. It went well, but Benji was asserting his male tendencies a bit too much for Brindle's liking. He chased her all over the place until I finally decided he needed a time-out.

And Brindle was the one that lost her dew claw. It's about the third time the same nail has been pulled off at the quick. I think she may have gotten it caught on the cage wires somehow. It seems to have healed up and isn't bothering her much.
She's started to pee in her litter pan, but is still poopin where ever.....one step at a time I guess.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 29, 2007)

Aww Jim, I was afraid you might not be feeling well, yet. 

I didn't even watch Project Runway last night I was so tired (I watch that and watch Ghost Hunters when they rerun LOL).

I actually have gotten a few things done now. Laundry (2 loads) showered, played with Tony, cleaned his cage, chased him to put him away cause I am leaving in a few minutes... 

I also got the trash out and unloaded and reloaded the dishwasher..... 

Got the recycleable cans together..... 

Man! My hubby still thinks I need a full time job! LOL!


----------



## pamnock (Nov 29, 2007)

I opted out of biking today so I could look into some on-line college courses to take.  (My muscles are too tired after jogging 5 miles yesterday).



Hope you feel better soon Jim - lots of stuff going around 



Pam


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 29, 2007)

Today was a pretty good day. Ayla got her cast off and her broken arm has healed up nicely, so that was great. She has a splint on it still, wrapped in an ace bandage, but we can take that off for bathtime and she only needs to wear it for another week. 

Having a toddler in a cast sucks.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 29, 2007)

Pam, you're in great shape, biking and to be able to run 5 miles.
I'm just tired tire. Working everyday, and no energy to do anything else. I need a holiday.

Going out for a Banquet tonight to honor one of our MLA's (Gary Mar) who is leaving politics and taking a new post inWashington.
Still learning how the new camera works, even though I haven't read the manual yet.  Will be using it tonight at the party.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 29, 2007)

What new camera did you get?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 30, 2007)

I got the Nikon D300. I was one of the first in Edmonton to get the first batch that came in. Manual not yet opened. 









Here is a picture taken at the Banquet. It is the Dragon dance for the dignitaries.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 30, 2007)

I got it toooooooooo! hehe

I've been reading the manual like a fiend, though. I'm loving it so far!

Can't wait to see your photos!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 1, 2007)

When did you get your D300? 
Is this your first SLR?
Did you get the Capture NX software with the camera too?
What lens do you have so far?

When I bought my camera on Tuesday, there were people who were trying to buy one too, but they didn't have their names on the waiting list so they were out of luck. I could of easily sold mine to them andmade a profit.  

I was back in the Camera Shop on Friday, getting a refund because the store matches the lowest pricesin Canadafor 14 days. 
There were still more people looking to get their hands on the D300. One guy was buying a new lens, but had no camera as he was still waiting for his Nikon D300to come in. :shock: I even got a free Epsonprinter from the store when you buy a new Nikonthis month. Plus they give you free reprints and a free camera course to learn how to use your cameras.

Am looking forward to seeing your pictures too. 

I haven't looked at my manual yet.... I'm bad.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 1, 2007)

When did you get your D300?  I got the camera on Monday. Hubby is absolutely horrid at keeping secrets for Christmas...and besides, I want to use it to take Christmas photos. 

 Is this your first SLR? I bought the D80 with a small inheritance (along with a computer) from my grandparents a little over a year ago. It was stolen when my house was burglarized in October of 2006. Hubby wanted to replace it immediately, but the money to do so wasn't there, because we had to install a security system on the house and then Christmas came and then...well, you know how it goes.

 Did you get the Capture NX software with the camera too? If I did...I haven't looked at it. hehe Kinda like you and the manual  

 What lens do you have so far? Right now a verrrrrry inexpensive one. It's a Sigma 28-105. Hubby offered to get me a lower model camera, and then spending the extra money on the lenses, but I told him to start higher with the camera, and then he has gifts to give me for years and years with the lenses.  

I had fun with it today. I am really still learning about all the settings and I know it's going to take some time. Getting the camera is really one of the reasons for me stopping by and getting back involved in the bunny boards. I *want* to take pictures again. And I did think of you and your Pebbles photos *immediately* when I got the camera!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 5, 2007)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I *want* to take pictures again. And I did think of you and your Pebbles photos *immediately* when I got the camera!



I finally opened the manual.  There was some references I had to check up on. Actually the manual doesn't tell you much. 
I just have to experiment and see how the pictures turn out.

Sure glad you're taking pictures again. We can compare notes and help each other getting the right shot. 
Is the learning curve hard stepping up from the D80 to the D300?

I find the colors are too bold and vivid for my taste. I'll have to customize my picture control.

Another thing is the pictures are so bright. I wish the camera had lower ISO's like my D200 or the D70. 
But I am amazed how high you canset the ISO's to shoot without the flash.

I saw on one of your pictures, you hada 3200 ISO setting. :shock:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 5, 2007)

The problem is...I don't know what I'm doing yet. I can frame a shot like nobody's business. I just don't have a clue about camera settings yet. The blurry shots I got the other day (like the one above) are due to the fact that I put the lens on incorrectly so it wasn't even auto focusing....yep....I have a LOT to learn! LOL

I only had the D80 for 3 weeks before my house was burglarized and it was gone. I didn't have time to learn very much. I bought a book and hubby is buying me a few more, so I'm reading and taking photos and learning as I go. Any tips you have for me are verrrrrrrrrry welcome!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 5, 2007)

Don't worry. I haven't learned everything aboutmy old D200.  
And the D300 is a little more sophisticated and complex, but yet a faster and better camera. Take your time and you will grow into it.

Start with the Program mode (Programed Auto). Choose AF-S for the focus mode. When you take a picture, place the focus point on the subject, press the shutter release half way and hold until it locks focusand beeps. Then press the shutter release all the way to take the picture.

For everyone reading this, the Nikon D300 is a 12.3megapixel camera that can take up to 8 frames per second. It has a 3-inch ultra high-resolution LCD monitor thathas Live View to frame a picture like the point and shoot cameras. There is a 51 point autofocus that can 3D focus track moving subjects.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 6, 2007)

a totally awesome camera. 

I can't wait to take photos of my nephew's birthday this weekend!

Have you been to Ken Rockwell's site?

http://www.kenrockwell.com/

I am really learning a lot from his posts. I definitely want to get the Nikon SB-400 flash. I almost always get red eye, and I think that will help me fix it.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, I check in on Ken Rockwell as well. 

Here is another site... where I amsigned in as Pet_Bunny in the forum.

http://www.nikonians.org/


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 6, 2007)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I definitely want to get the Nikon SB-400 flash.


I have the SB-800.

I am not sure much power the SB-400 has and how long it canrun on2 AA batteries. I guess it is fine if you don't use much flash.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 6, 2007)

Oooooo a new site to explore!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 6, 2007)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Oooooo a new site to explore!!!


Uh-oh .... I think we lost Elf Mommy.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 7, 2007)

Here are some You Tube videos.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3lhyUNapqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3lhyUNapqs[/ame]


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 12, 2007)

Popular Photography has announced the Nikon D300 as the Camera of the Year 2007. :biggrin2:

http://www.popphoto.com/cameras/4911/camera-test-nikon-d300.html



Here is a picture I took on Sunday.





Clickon the picture.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 15, 2007)

Here are a couple of my daughter Thursday. I'm still struggling with the clarity on action shots. Hubby thinks it's probably the lens that is not up to par. He may be right, but I know he spent all his money on the camera body. The lenses will come in time.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 15, 2007)

The pictures are fine. Not too many cameras would be able to take indoor action shots without a flash like you did. 
The auto whitebalance did a nice job. I noticed you had ISO 900. Very fast. 

There are some blur, but that is expected with a 1/30" of a shutter speed.

Here are the same pictures that I darken a bit and add a little sharpening. 
You do lose sharpness when you reduce your pictures from 4288 X 2848 to 448 X 298.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 15, 2007)

OK, but how are you taking the action shots of Pebbles doing binkies and running, and still getting such clear shots? Am I doing the settings wrong?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 15, 2007)

And the photo you took above...was that with a flash?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 15, 2007)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> OK, but how are you taking the action shots of Pebbles doing binkies and running, and still getting such clear shots? Am I doing the settings wrong?



Pebbles doing binkies are pictures taken outside with bright sunlight. 
To keep the pictures sharp and clear, you need a shutter speed of 1/1000 or more. 
That should be no problem with the D300.







The above picture is a Kung Fung Demonstration. Click on the picture.

The settings is almost the same as your daughters pictures but I used a flash to stop some of the action.
ISO 800, 1/30 of a second, F 3.8, with Flash.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 15, 2007)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> And the photo you took above...was that with a flash?







Opps, sorry I didn't include the EXIF info.

ISO 800, F2.8, 1/80 of a second, No flash, D300, 70-200 VR zoom.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 9, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> And the photo you took ...was that with a flash?



*Here are some pictures with direct flash.* The flash is pointing straight ahead.








ISO 400, F5.6, 1/30 of a second, flash, D300, 18-200 VR zoom.

The picture is shot in Program mode (I let the camera shoot automatically).
You can see the flash stopped action, but there is camera shake making the picture blurry. 
It is the slow shutter speed (1/30ofa second).










ISO 400, F5, 1/200 of a second, flash, D300, 18-200 VR zoom.

I set my camera in Manual mode, choosing my own settings.
Everything is sharp and action is stopped.

Here is a hint, try taking all your people pictures with your flash on. Pop up the flash head on the D300, and take a picture. 
If the flash is too bright, you can dial down the brightness of the flash. Ask if you need help with that.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 22, 2008)

This was taken Wednesday, February 20/08, which happened to be my Birthday. 

Itis the Total Lunar Eclipse that occurred around 7:30 pm (MST) and ending around 9:00 pm. 
We had a cloudless cold clear night, but a slight haze and the city lights dampen the sharpness of the moon.






ISO 400, manual exposure, F8, 1/160 of a second, no flash, D300, 70-200 VR zoom.

This photo is exclusive for this thread. I shot it using the multipule program on my camera. 

For more moon pictures you can click on the link at the main forum...
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=33230&forum_id=5&highlight=moon


----------



## JimD (Feb 22, 2008)

How cool it that!!



oh yeah....











HOPPY BIRTHDAY!!!:bunnydance:
arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## JimD (Apr 22, 2008)

We just got my daughter the Canon Rebel....

.....any opinions?

Looks like a nice camera.
I'd like to "borrow"it for a few days to see what it got under the hood.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 23, 2008)

Cool. 

Which Rebel? The XTi or the new XSi?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 23, 2008)

Here is a picture I took over the weekend. It is a dragon dance at the banquet I attended.






ISO 500, F3.5, 1/100 of a second,bounce flash, D300, 18-200 VR zoom.

Iuse Manual mode, choosing my own settings, so I can control what kind of picture I want to take. The bounced flash eliminates any shadows. I am shooting in RAW so I can do some post processing later.


----------



## JimD (Apr 23, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Cool.
> 
> Which Rebel? The XTi or the new XSi?


The XTi


----------



## JimD (May 23, 2008)

:bump

Any good advice for taking pics of black bunnies?


----------



## TinysMom (May 24, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> :bump
> 
> Any good advice for taking pics of black bunnies?



Takea picture of them with another bunny (non-black) in the picture with them too...

:biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 25, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> Any good advice for taking pics of black bunnies?



I am still working on that. Black is so hard to shoot because it absorbs so much light.
To show detail, you would need lots of light.

If your camera has a spot meter, then use that to get a reading off the dark area and use that for your exposure.

Or you could underexpose by 1/2 to 1 stop (close down the aperture)

Or take close ups (trying to fill the frame with the black bunny)


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 25, 2008)

ISO 400, F3.2, 1/250 of a second,diffused flash slightly tilted upwards, D300, 14-24 zoom.

Flash was used outside on a dull cloudy day.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 2, 2008)

Rabbit Jumping







ISO 400, F 4, 1/1000 of a second,focal length 105mm

Nikon D200,70-200 zoom, Capture NX software


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 21, 2008)

Sunrise.






ISO 400, shutter mode, F8, 1/200 of a second, no flash, D300,14-24 zoom.

Taken thru the windshield while driving to work at 5:30 am. I wanted to use a higher shutter speed to keep the picture sharp and no camera shake. This was the 10,260th picture I took with this camera. This camera should be good for 150,000 more clicks. :camera


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 28, 2008)

Airshow






ISO100,manual mode, F8, 1/1000 of a second,Active D-lighting,no flash, D300,70-200 zoom.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 8, 2008)

I was at the scene of a fire that broke out in Chinatown as I was leavinga Banquet last night. I noticed some smoke in the alley a block from where I was parked. By the time I reached the area, flames were shooting out of a trailer/storage shed in the alley. I flagged down a motorist and told him to call 911, and I grabbed my camera. 

Here are some of the pictures ...






Itis 10:02 pm Thursday, where there was lots of smoke already and the flames just started to break out.








20 seconds later, the flames were getting larger. 

All the pictures were taking with this setting, ISO400,manual mode, F3.2, 1/60 of a second, flash, D300,14-24 zoom.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 8, 2008)

I moved back because of the high flames that were under a telephone pole and transformer, and all the power lines above.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 8, 2008)

2 minutes 20 seconds the first firetruck arrives.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 8, 2008)

The firemen jumpinto action.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 8, 2008)

Within minutes the fire is out.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 8, 2008)

Their work is done, and the investigation on how the fire started begins.


----------



## JimD (Aug 9, 2008)

You take the best pics!!

I enjoy them so much!

I can take pics by the hundreds...
...but I just can't seem to get the excellent shots that you do.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 7, 2008)

*Bunnies anyone? *






Just learned how to photoshop today, and playing around with Photoshop CS3.

D300,14-24 zoom, ISO400,shutter priority,1/1000 of a second, F2.8,no flash.

As you notice, the settings on the camera was off, as I was shooting rabbit jumping earlier with a high shutter speed and then went to shoot this bunny portrait. With photoshop I was able to makethe corrections.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 27, 2008)

Perfect for The Camera Corner. New Cameras justin time for Christmas. 

Last week, West Edmonton Mall (McBain Cameras) held their Camera Display/Show. All the different Reps brought out their new equipment for the public to see and handle.

The Nikon Line up.






 Nikon D40 Nikon D60 Nikon D80Nikon D90 Nikon D300 Nikon D700

D300,14-24 zoom, ISO400,manual setting,1/60 of a second, F5.6, flash.

The top of the line camera (Nikon D3) is missing.
It isa professional model costing CAN$5,300.00 (body only). :shock: You have to special order it._Hint, hint... _


----------



## JimD (Sep 27, 2008)

all i could afford would be that water bottle........how much?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 29, 2008)

I see mine! I see mine! I'll have to post a couple photos I took this weekend.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 29, 2008)

Ooo - those cameras do look impressive. If only...

Its been ages since I've taken any photos however yesterday was such a gorgeous autumn day I had to make the most of it.






I love all the autumnalcolours - they're just beautiful!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 7, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I see mine! I see mine!


Minda, I shot this picture at ISO 1600. It was the overhead store lights in a pet shop. The puppy was behind a window.






D300,14-24 zoom, ISO1600,spot meter,1/50 of a second, F3.2,no flash.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 10, 2008)

and now..........I want a puppy


----------



## JimD (Oct 11, 2008)

rent one first!







:biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 24, 2008)

It was such a nice day for the last week of November (cloudy but no snow). :biggrin2:






D300,70-200 zoom, ISO720,spot meter,1/100 of a second, F8, Aperture priority.








D300,70-200 zoom, ISO1250,Multi-segment meter,1/320 of a second, F16, manual.

For more pictures of the birds near the bottom of the page.... http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=41253&forum_id=47&page=2


----------



## JimD (Nov 24, 2008)

As always, your pics are awesome!

What distance are you?

Do you use a tripod/stand/brace?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 25, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> What distance are you?
> Do you use a tripod/stand/brace?


Iused a tripod in our backyard so I wouldn't have to hold the camera while I waited for the birds. The tripod helped with the slower shutter speeds so I can use a smaller aperture for a greater depth of field (more things in focus). I was less than 10 feet from the bushes and stood still while the birds flew in and out.
I used manual focus so I can get thefocus spot onthe bird. An automatic focuswould be uselesswith all the branches in the way.








D300,70-200 zoom, ISO500,spot meter,1/100 of a second, F8, Aperture priority.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 7, 2008)

Getting home from a Christmas party shoot, I spied a bunny in the alley. If there was more snow on the ground, I would of missed seeing him.







The closest camera I had was my older Nikon D200.

D200,70-200 zoom,Auto ISO360,Multi-segment meter,1/250 of a second, F2.8, manual.








Because I had the camera on Auto ISO, I didn't have to worry about the changing light conditions when I was shooting in manual mode.

D200,70-200 zoom,Auto ISO 100,Multi-segment meter,1/250 of a second, F2.8, manual.








Of course the rabbit kept his distance every time I moved up on him.

D200,70-200 zoom, Auto ISO100,Multi-segment meter,1/250 of a second, F2.8, manual.









Most of the wild rabbits are already white, but this one still had some dark markings on him.

D200,70-200 zoom, Auto ISO 100,Multi-segment meter,1/250 of a second, F2.8, manual.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 29, 2008)

I got a Gary Fong Whale Tail Flash Diffuser for Christmas. It's a white plastic dome that fits over the flash to diffuse and softenthe light. 

With the diffuser, you get a more even lighting, with no bright hot spots. The shadows is greatly reduced.





















All pictures were taken at the Edmonton Humane Society.

The setting are ... D300,14-24 zoom, ISO400,manual setting,1/250 of a second, F3.5, flash with diffuser.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 30, 2008)

Aww, look at those sweethearts at the Humane Society . Stan, you should see about doing the photos for their adoption page - yours are way better than the ones they use. They show the rabbits off much better.

I love the pictures of the rabbit in the alley 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 31, 2008)

Why is it that I always want to adopt the bunnies you take photos of? I mean - seriously Stan - you find a way to capture their personality with your camera....its amazing.

I wish you'd lived nearby when Tiny was still alive - I'd have some pictures that really captured his big heart.....

I hope you share lots more pictures here...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 31, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Stan, you should see about doing the photos for their adoption page.
> I love the pictures of the rabbit in the alley


That wouldn't be too hard, they are so easy to photograph. 






D300,14-24 zoom, ISO640,manual setting,1/50 of a second, F3.2, flash with diffuser.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 31, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Stan - you find a way to capture their personality with your camera....its amazing.
> I hope you share lots more pictures here...


Does this look familiar? 






D300,14-24 zoom, ISO640,manual setting,1/50 of a second, F3.2, flash with diffuser.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 31, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Stan - you find a way to capture their personality with your camera....its amazing.
> ...


LOL! Another Zeus impersonator 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 10, 2009)

Winter catsoutside ofLuvabun's house. 

First outdoor shot with a new lens that I bought today.It is the Nikon 24-70 f2.8 zoom. The sky was overcast, and some shade under the tree. I used the flash diffuser to bring out the highlights.






D300,24-70 zoom, ISO1600,manual setting,1/250 of a second, F7.1, flash with diffuser.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 8, 2009)

There are now 8 cats living outside of Jan's house. These may be the last pictures of them as Jan is attempting to catch the cats and give them to a lady who lives on an acreage.






D300,24-70 zoom, ISO800,auto setting,1/250 of a second, F8, flash with diffuser.








D300,24-70 zoom, ISO800,auto setting,1/30 of a second, F7.1, flash with diffuser.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 8, 2009)

D300,24-70 zoom, ISO800,auto setting,1/50 of a second, F7.1, flash with diffuser.








D300,24-70 zoom, ISO800,auto setting,1/30 of a second, F7.1, flash with diffuser.

Because I used the auto setting on my camera, each picture is different due to the lighting conditions.


----------



## JimD (Feb 8, 2009)

kitties!!!!....awwwwwww!!!

:biggrin2:

great pics ...as always!


----------



## JimD (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm having a terrible time with red-eye on a couple of pics.

The camera setting didn't help...and I can't seem to fix it.

Any helpful hints?

Here's the one's I'm trying to work with. I'm using ZoomBrowser for editing....


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 8, 2009)

*JimD wrote: *


> I'm having a terrible time with red-eye on a couple of pics.
> The camera setting didn't help...and I can't seem to fix it.
> Any helpful hints?



With any point and shoot cameras like your Canon Powershot A75, red eye is very hard to avoid. The flash is located too close to the lens and the light is reflected straight back. Even the auto red eye reduction has little effect.There must be some program for youto makethe eyes darker.

The only way is to get the flash as far away from the lens if you could. An off camera flash is the best ideal situation (like studio lighting).







D200,14-24 zoom, ISO800,manual setting,1/50 of a second, F3.2,no flash.

This is my set up when I took the pictures of all the cats above. The flash is mounted high above the camera away from the lens. The flash shoots straight up into the diffuser which deflects and spreads out and softens the light.


----------



## JimD (Feb 8, 2009)

hmmmmm....maybe I can jury-rig a diffuser that can redirect as well.
***grabs tissue paper, tinfoil, and scotchy tape***

It seems to be Mooshu's eyes that do this more that the other buns.
And the ZoomBrowser red-eye fixer program can fix the pics of the others with little or no problem.

I wonder if it may have something to do with her impaired vision?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 26, 2009)

Here is Pigling Bland, a bunny at the shelter since October 19 who was rescued in a massive surrender of bunnies.






D300,24-70 zoom, ISO800,manual setting,1/160 of a second, F3.5, off camera flash with diffuser.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 27, 2009)

Stan what a Beautiful picture of a Beautiful Bunny.

So sad that she's been their for so long.

Susan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 27, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> So sad that she's been their for so long.



Jan has her eye on this one too but she doesn't want another boy. She was saying they should change his name to something else so he would get adopted sooner. He is already neutered, a little shy, but loves to be cuddled. 






D300,24-70 zoom, ISO800,manual setting,1/160 of a second, F3.5, off camera flash with diffuser.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 27, 2009)

Isn't he a sweetheart? I can't believe he is still there .

Jan


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 27, 2009)

:shock::shock: OMG. I've just looked at the Humane Society website and .... HE'S GONE!!!!! Pigling Bland is no longer there:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Stan, you must have brought him good luck . I am sooooo happy for him 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 27, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I've just looked at the Humane Society website and .... HE'S GONE!!!!!


I was just there yesterday morning dropping off boxes and some food to help with their big move. 
Ididn't check the website today. What a surprise! :bunnydance: I bet he is going to get a new name now. 



Here is a picture of Peony, a female cross. She must of been adopted too as I don't see her on the website. :bunnydance::bunnydance:







D300,24-70 zoom, ISO800,manual setting,1/160 of a second, F3.5, off camera flash with diffuser.



Jan, there are three new girls at the shelter. Two minlops (Sally and Susie) are housed in the same cage and are available as a 2 for 1 adoption. 
And Honey (an uppity ear American) has a distinct white patch on the tip of her nose,she might be a match for Shadow.


----------



## jordiwes (May 4, 2009)

Thought I would show off one of the photos we had taken yesterday by a professional...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 4, 2009)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Thought I would show off one of the photos we had taken yesterday


Darya is sobeautiful!

I like to see other peoples work and how they take their pictures. I like the way he has the pictures off centered and the way he used the flash for lighting.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 4, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I like the way he has the pictures off centered and the way he used the flash for lighting.



Here is one of my pictures taken on Saturday at the Calgary Rabbit Show. The breeder was showing me the quality color on his Thriantas.






D300,14-24 zoom, ISO640,manual setting,1/125 of a second, F4, off camera flash with diffuser.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 6, 2009)

Darya is absolutely adorable!


----------

